# Chicago Gameday 27 is October 23rd: sign up to play now!



## buzz (Oct 12, 2010)

[size=-2]Read the FAQ to learn more about Chicago Gameday.[/size]

[h1]Chicago Gameday 27 Sign-Up Thread[/h1]
ENWorld Chicago Gameday 27 is a day of FREE gaming held at earth's finest game store, Games Plus. 

*Gameday 27 is October 23rd.*

To participate, simply post to this thread with your intention to play in one of the following events. Event sign-up is first-come, first-serve. Be aware that the event schedule may be subject to change until the last week before Gameday. No changes will be made to the schedule after that point. PM or email me (buzz (at) buzzmo (dot) com) with any questions.

[highlight]PLEASE NOTE: This thread is the primary means of communicating information about Gameday 27. Please keep an eye on the thread for any updates or schedule changes, especially in the day or so prior to Gameday. *This goes double for GMs.* If you'd like to be on the Gameday mailing list, just shoot me an email.[/highlight]


[h2]Location[/h2]
Games Plus
101 W Prospect Ave 
Mount Prospect, Illinois 60056 
(847) 577-9656 
Hosts: Curt Duval & Jeff Swegler (owners)

[h2]Schedule[/h2]

Slot 0: Breakfast
To be held from 8:00am to 9:00am at Le Peep Grill (located across the Metra tracks, kitty-corner from Games Plus).
[highlight]Arrive at the store by *9:15am* to settle in to your game tables.[/highlight]
Slot 1: Morning events from *9:30am to 2:30pm*
1. [highlight]This event is now full[/highlight] *The Dresden Files RPG*, "Shadow Player", buzz
2. [highlight]This event is now full[/highlight] *Supernatural RPG*, "Toil & Trouble", Ninjacat
3. [highlight]This event is now full[/highlight] *PDQ*, "A Ghost of a Chance", Reidzilla
4. *Pathfinder*, "The Pallid Plague", William Ronald
5. [highlight]This event is now full[/highlight] *D&D 3.5*, "WHATEVER YOU SAY, MIRACLE MAX! (That's right...it's time to storm the castle!)", TracerBullet42, private room
6. *Mars Colony*, Tim C Koppang​
Meal break from *2:30pm to 3:30pm*.
Slot 2: Afternoon events from *3:30pm to 8:30pm* (or later)
1. [highlight]This event is now full[/highlight] *The Dresden Files RPG*, "Shadow Player", buzz
2. *Hand of Fate*, "Fate of Leningrad", Vyvyan Basterd
3. *Umlaut: The Game of Metal*, Bront
4. *Descent*, Der Spot, private room
5. *Danger Patrol*, "The Helbound Hart!", Nev the Deranged
6. [highlight]This event is now full[/highlight] *Paranoia XP*, "Stealth Train", WJMacGuffin​

[h2]Slot 0 (Breakfast)[/h2]
No limit to number of attendees.
1. buzz
2. Trevalon Moonleirion
3. pvt. patterson
4. Tofu_Master
5. Painfully
6. ekb
7. Cathy (ekb)
8. WJMacGuffin
9. William Ronald
10. Nev the Deranged
11. ...

[h2]Slot 1: Morning[/h2]
[section]
Morning Game 1: *Shadow Player*
The Dresden Files RPG, buzz

[bq]_HARRY DESDEN–WIZARD
Lost Items Found. Paranormal Investigations.
Consulting. Advice. Reasonable Rates.
No Love Potions, Endless Purses, Parties, or Other Entertainment._

When a seemingly innocuous tour of "Haunted Naperville" proves ghostly folklore to be more than just tall tales, Harry Dresden is called in to do some real-life ghost-busting. But will Harry Dresden succeed when faced with the most horrific landscape this side of the Neverever? Will he be able to survive... the suburbs?

Play the role of one of five characters from Jim Butchers' popular series using Evil Hat's new _Dresden Files_ RPG. Characters will be provided and rules will be taught. This game uses FUDGE dice, so if you already own some, please bring them. Please be aware that the Dresdenverse's content tends to be PG-13 at its most modest.[/bq]
1. dskibo
2. grizzo
3. Trevalon Moonleirion
4. sailorkitsune
5. WJMacGuffin
[highlight]This event is now full[/highlight]
[/section]

[section]
Morning Game 2: *Toil & Trouble*
Supernatural RPG, Ninjacat

[bq]Well, it's finally happened. . .the Gates of Hell have been opened, not to release demon hordes upon the earth– –just Lucifer himself. When Ash sends the crew information about a bizarre series of deaths in Sparta, Wisconsin, all of "good" people, it's worth investigating. After all, how often are coincidences actually coincidences, when it comes to Hunting?

Looks like it's time for another RoadTrip.

_Toil & Trouble_ is a mystery adventure RPG for six players, using the Classic Cortex ruleset, based on the CW's Supernatural television show. Cortex is a fluid, story-focused system that's easy to learn, with mechanics for both conflict resolution and influencing the narrative. No familiarity with either the Cortex system or the Supernatural TV show is required, though it could of course prove useful. The only thing you really need to know is that the supernatural is real. . .ghosts, demons, hauntings, possession– –all real. And some of those who know about it fight back: Saving People, Hunting Things...

(Additional information is available at my site, here: Toil & Trouble)[/bq]
1. Vyvyan Basterd
2. Laurie
3. enigma1122
4. Der Spot
5. Puffdebbie
6. Tofu_Master
[highlight]This event is now full[/highlight]
[/section]

[section]
Morning Game 3: *A Ghost of a Chance*
PDQ, Reidzilla

[bq]You and your friends from the local college decide to check out the legendary old "haunted house" at the edge of town. Rumor had it that even the police will not step foot on the property. Turns out it was haunted by something very nasty and by morning you were all dead.

Now you are trapped there as ghosts with IT. While you can't escape the house, you have learned how to evade IT using your new ghostly powers. Which is good because, although IT can't "kill" you, IT can still hurt you. You even have some ideas regarding what is binding you to the house and how you might escape. Unfortunately, it would require the aid of the living.

The monotony of your existence is broken when you see that the Ghost Chasers, a web-famous paranormal investigation team, have come to check out the house. Can you help save them all from a painful, grizzly death? Could you possibly get them to break the curse that imprisons you in the house? 

No EXP necessary. Rules taught, bribes accepted. Just bring a few d6 and desire to have a bit of spooky fun.[/bq]
1. pvt. patterson
2. ekb
3. Cathy (ekb)
4. GORAK
[highlight]This event is now full[/highlight]
[/section]

[section]
Morning Game 4: *Pathfinder Society Scenario #43: The Pallid Plague (PFRPG)*
Pathfinder, William Ronald

[bq]Reports from Andoran's Darkmoon Vale indicate that a new plague is causing the deaths of untold fey. The Pathfinder Society sends you there to aid the nymph queen in stopping the plague and finding and destroying its source. When the plague spreads to the human population of Falcon's Hollow, the need to find a cure grows more frantic. Can you save the many denizens of Darkmoon Vale from certain death?

Written by Mark Moreland

This product is a Pathfinder Society Scenario designed for 1st to 7th level characters (Tiers: 1–2, 3–4, and 6–7). This scenario is designed for play in Pathfinder Society Organized Play, but can easily be adapted for use with any world. This scenario is compliant with the Open Game License (OGL) and is suitable for use with the Pathfinder Roleplaying Game.

You can either create your own 1st level character, under the rules of the Pathfinder Society Guide to Organized Play (PFRPG). (I also recommend using the PF SRD for some information and tips as well. Make sure to chose a character faction -- faction missions can be fun.) Or you can bring an existing Pathfinder Society character or you can run one of the Pathfinder iconics. (I will figure out what tier (essentially level) to run the event.[/bq]

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
[/section]

[section]
Morning Game 5: *WHATEVER YOU SAY, MIRACLE MAX! (That's right...it's time to storm the castle!)*
D&D 3.5, TracerBullet42, private room

[bq]Trouble seems to follow this group wherever it may go. Perhaps "follow" isn't the right word, in this case...more like "hunt." Lately, trouble has taken on the form of giants. Big, frosty giants...and they seem to be coming from that castle over there. You know...that one floating up in the clouds.

WHATEVER YOU SAY, MIRACLE MAX! (That's right...it's time to storm the castle!) is a D&D 3.5 adventure that features the PCs from most of my previous gameday's D&D games, though it is not necessary for you to have played in them.

This adventure is designed with love, care, and a little bit of whimsy for up to six players (although there will, likely, be eight characters to choose from). We will be using some of the alternate rules from Unearthed Arcana, including the facing rules. (Don't worry, they're easy, and I'm not an ogre about it.)

Some previous experience with D&D 3.5 would be nice, since they'll be 17th level PCs. I'll help you along, though, if you're new to the game. Just bring some dice and a willingness to have a little fun.[/bq]
1. rvalle
2. oneleggedman
3. Kelleris
4. RFlatstone
5. the_grot_shoppe
[highlight]This event is now full[/highlight]
[/section]

[section]
Morning Game 6: *Mars Colony: A two-player roleplaying game about personal failure and government.*
Mars Colony, Tim C Koppang

[bq]The colony was created by a coalition of Earth governments that advertised the project as a multi-national utopia. Now, after years of incompetence and disaster, the colony is dying. You have been nominated to turn things around. While you were a celebrated expert on Earth, Mars is a different environment entirely. Good luck...

Mars Colony is a roleplaying game designed specifically for two players. One will take on the role of the colony’s appointed "savior," while the other will be responsible for all the various problems that are plaguing the citizens of Mars. As the game progresses, the savior will face a constant struggle between competence and failure, honesty and deception. It is a game custom built to explore the cult-of-personality present in modern-day politics.

For Gameday, I will be organizing up to three simultaneous Mars Colony games, which means that I can accommodate up to five players (I want to play too). No experience necessary.[/bq]
1. Lifelike
2. Nev the Deranged
3. Mike W.
4. ...
5. ...
[/section]


[h2]Slot 2: Afternoon[/h2]
[section]
Afternoon Game 1: *Shadow Player*
The Dresden Files RPG, buzz

[bq]_HARRY DESDEN–WIZARD
Lost Items Found. Paranormal Investigations.
Consulting. Advice. Reasonable Rates.
No Love Potions, Endless Purses, Parties, or Other Entertainment._

When a seemingly innocuous tour of "Haunted Naperville" proves ghostly folklore to be more than just tall tales, Harry Dresden is called in to do some real-life ghost-busting. But will Harry Dresden succeed when faced with the most horrific landscape this side of the Neverever? Will he be able to survive... the suburbs?

Play the role of one of five characters from Jim Butchers' popular series using Evil Hat's new _Dresden Files_ RPG. Characters will be provided and rules will be taught. This game uses FUDGE dice, so if you already own some, please bring them. Please be aware that the Dresdenverse's content tends to be PG-13 at its most modest.[/bq]
1. TracerBullet42
2. Ninjacat
3. Laurie
4. rvalle
5. enigma1122
[highlight]This event is now full[/highlight]
[/section]

[section]
Afternoon Game 2: *Fate of Leningrad*
Hand of Fate, Vyvyan Basterd

[bq]You hungrily devour your bread ration. The taste of the sawdust used as filler has grown stronger since the last batch. The German-led siege is truly the worst of times for the city of Leningrad. So what could possibly be so horrid as to draw your attention? What is worse than the scars of war? And why do most of the people around you seem to be ignoring what is going on?

Hand of Fate is a story-telling role playing game that uses the tarot for character creation and task resolution. Characters will be generated at the start of the event.

This event includes serious subject matter and is intended for mature players only.

Download the rules here[/bq]
1. Lifelike
2. ekb
3. Cathy (ekb)
4. GORAK
5. ...
[/section]

[section]
Afternoon Game 3: *Umlaut: The Game of Metal*
Umlaut: The Game of Metal, Bront

[bq]Build a band and narrate the growing music scene with your fellow players as you strive to become the happiest and most famous metal band from Chicago. Raise money, practice, get into fights, pull promotional stunts, and rock the house in this collaborative and competitive narrative game.[/bq]
1. Tim Jensen
2. Tim C Koppang
3. ...
4. ...
5. ...
[/section]

[section]
Afternoon Game 4: *Descent*
Descent, Der Spot

[bq]_Descent: Journeys in the Dark is a semi-cooperative game in which two to five players will take on the antagonistic roles of heroes and Overlord. Up to four players will choose characters with a wide assortment of skills and innate abilities to be the heroes who will explore dungeons in search of treasure and adventure. One player will take on the role of the Overlord and will control the dungeon's many traps, puzzles, and monsters.

The heroes' goal will be to cooperatively conquer the dungeon, seize its many treasures, and achieve other objectives as set by the scenario. If the heroes cooperate and achieve their goals, they will all win. The Overlord's objective is simply to use all the means at his or her disposal - from deadly traps and ferocious monsters - to kill the heroes. Each hero has a certain Conquest Point value to the party and if too many Conquest Points are lost through hero death, the party loses and the Overlord wins.

Likely we will get in more than one game. I'll run a short one as a sample then one that is more typical.[/bq]
1. Puffdebbie
2. grizzo
3. William Ronald
4. ...
[/section]

[section]
Afternoon Game 5: *The Helbound Hart!*
Danger Patrol, Nev the Deranged

[bq]What? An empty slot? At the last minute? Catastrophe looms!

Such a void can only be filled with... DANGER!

...PATROL, that is!

No experience necessary, rules taught, bring a full set of polys if you have them.

Rules available for free for the interested at Danger Patrol - Action/Adventure Roleplaying in the World of Tomorrow[/bq]
1. Nev's guest 1
2. Nev's guest 2
3. ...
4. ...
5. ...
6. ...
[/section]

[section]
Afternoon Game 6: *Stealth Train*
Paranoia XP, WJMacGuffin

[bq]ATTENTION TROUBLESHOOTERS! 

Congratulations on being volunteered to assist The Computer in a research matter of critical importance. Said duty consists of providing one shift of security and defense for classified research project ST-700, the prototype All-Aspects Unobservable Multicar Mass Transit System. Rumors that said project is so unobservable as to not even exist are treason and punishable by summary execution. Any damage to said project is treason and punishable by summary execution. Not completing assigned run-throughs and testing is ... ah, you get the idea. 

Paranoia XP is fun. Other games are not fun. Play Paranoia XP. 

Ages: 18+ [/bq]
1. Trevalon Moonleirion
2. Kelleris
3. pvt. patterson
4. Reidzilla
5. sailorkitsune
6. Nazriel
[highlight]This event is now full[/highlight]
[/section]_


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Oct 12, 2010)

Buzz,

Please sign Laurie and me up for Supernatural.

Please sign Laurie up for Dresden Files.


----------



## rvalle (Oct 12, 2010)

Hi. Dresden and TB42's 3.5 dnd game please.

Woot!

rv


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Oct 12, 2010)

Dresden, please!


----------



## enigma1122 (Oct 12, 2010)

Sign me up for the morning game of Supernatural and the Dresden Files in the afternoon.


----------



## Der Spot (Oct 12, 2010)

O Great & Powerful Buzz:

Please sign me and Puffdebbie up for Supernatural in the morning and Descent in the afternoon.
Thanks!


----------



## Ninjacat (Oct 12, 2010)

W00000t, GameDay!

I've been looking forward to this for possibly far too long.

Buzz, I would absolutely LOVE to be in your afternoon Dresden game, please!

Thanks!


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks, Buzz, for the ever-so-appropriate picture for my event!


----------



## Dan from Chicago (Oct 12, 2010)

I would like to play in the Dresden files game in the afternoon please ... thank you!


----------



## Tim Jensen (Oct 12, 2010)

Buzz,

Of there's still room, please sign up Willow and myself for Dresden Files.

If Dresden is full (and you can't organize more games of it) I'd like to try rocking out in Umlaut.


----------



## grizzo (Oct 12, 2010)

Can you can sign me up for the  for Trev's game and for Clovers in the second slot.


----------



## buzz (Oct 12, 2010)

Dan from Chicago said:


> I would like to play in the Dresden files game in the afternoon please ... thank you!






Tim Jensen said:


> Buzz,
> 
> Of there's still room, please sign up Willow and myself for Dresden Files.
> 
> If Dresden is full (and you can't organize more games of it) I'd like to try rocking out in Umlaut.




Guys, I'm afraid we've already filled up.


----------



## buzz (Oct 12, 2010)

Vyvyan Basterd said:


> Buzz,
> 
> Please sign Laurie and me up for Supernatural.
> 
> Please sign Laurie up for Dresden Files.



Added.



rvalle said:


> Hi. Dresden and TB42's 3.5 dnd game please.
> 
> Woot!
> 
> rv



Added.



TracerBullet42 said:


> Dresden, please!



Added!



enigma1122 said:


> Sign me up for the morning game of Supernatural and the Dresden Files in the afternoon.



Added!



Der Spot said:


> O Great & Powerful Buzz:
> 
> Please sign me and Puffdebbie up for Supernatural in the morning and Descent in the afternoon.
> Thanks!



Added.



Ninjacat said:


> W00000t, GameDay!
> 
> I've been looking forward to this for possibly far too long.
> 
> ...



Added!



grizzo said:


> Can you can sign me up for the  for Trev's game and for Clovers in the second slot.



Added!


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Oct 12, 2010)

Breakfast and paranoia XP, bitte schön!


----------



## oneleggedman (Oct 12, 2010)

Miracle max, please


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Oct 12, 2010)

You did great work on all of the images for the games this year, buzz. Love it!


----------



## buzz (Oct 12, 2010)

Tim Jensen said:


> If Dresden is full (and you can't organize more games of it) I'd like to try rocking out in Umlaut.



Tim, I just saw this part of your post. Adding you to Umlaut now.


----------



## Ninjacat (Oct 12, 2010)

Trevalon Moonleirion said:


> You did great work on all of the images for the games this year, buzz. Love it!




Yours is _cracking me *up*._

I can do the battle cry, if you need it for a certain NPC. *g*


----------



## buzz (Oct 12, 2010)

Trevalon Moonleirion said:


> Breakfast and paranoia XP, bitte schön!



Added.



oneleggedman said:


> Miracle max, please



Added.


----------



## buzz (Oct 12, 2010)

TracerBullet42 said:


> Thanks, Buzz, for the ever-so-appropriate picture for my event!






Trevalon Moonleirion said:


> You did great work on all of the images for the games this year, buzz. Love it!






Ninjacat said:


> Yours is _cracking me *up*._
> 
> I can do the battle cry, if you need it for a certain NPC. *g*




We aims ta please.


----------



## William Ronald (Oct 12, 2010)

First, thanks to Buzz and all of our GMs as well as the fine people at Games Plus for all that they do to make Chicago Gameday 27 a reality.  (I remember the first Gameday and the excitement -- even after all this time it is still a blast.)

I would like to sign up for the following events:

Slot 0 Breakfast

Morning Game 5: WHATEVER YOU SAY, MIRACLE MAX! 

Afternoon Game 4: Descent


----------



## thalmin (Oct 12, 2010)

D'oh!
So many games I would like to play! I've been wanting to try Dresden since April!
Miracle Max, Paranoia, playing a ghost!
AND I CAN'T PLAY IN ANY OF THEM 'CAUSE I'M DOING GAMMA WORLD! (which I also can't wait to try!)


----------



## buzz (Oct 12, 2010)

William Ronald said:


> First, thanks to Buzz and all of our GMs as well as the fine people at Games Plus for all that they do to make Chicago Gameday 27 a reality.  (I remember the first Gameday and the excitement -- even after all this time it is still a blast.)
> 
> I would like to sign up for the following events:
> 
> ...



Your welcome! Added.

Okay, Mark's Descent game is now full.


----------



## buzz (Oct 12, 2010)

thalmin said:


> AND I CAN'T PLAY IN ANY OF THEM 'CAUSE I'M DOING GAMMA WORLD! (which I also can't wait to try!)



Gamma World looks cool! Maybe I'll run that next time...


----------



## Kelleris (Oct 12, 2010)

Huzzah! Gameday! Sign me up for:

Morning Game 5: WHATEVER YOU SAY, MIRACLE MAX! (That's right...it's time to storm the castle!)
D&D 3.5, TracerBullet42

AND

Afternoon Game 6: Stealth Train
Paranoia XP, WJMacGuffin


----------



## pvt. patterson (Oct 12, 2010)

Yay another game day. muwhahahaa!

Would you mind signing me up for morning game 3 and afternoon game 6? Thank you buzz. 

Oh and of course I will be at the breakfast. Please cthulhu  don't let me be served last again. lol


----------



## RFlatstone (Oct 12, 2010)

I'd like Morning Game 5: *WHATEVER YOU SAY, MIRACLE MAX! *if there is a slot available


----------



## the_grot_shoppe (Oct 12, 2010)

I'd like Morning Game 5: *WHATEVER YOU SAY, MIRACLE MAX!  *also if there is a slot available


----------



## buzz (Oct 12, 2010)

Kelleris said:


> Huzzah! Gameday! Sign me up for:
> 
> Morning Game 5: WHATEVER YOU SAY, MIRACLE MAX! (That's right...it's time to storm the castle!)
> D&D 3.5, TracerBullet42
> ...



Added.



pvt. patterson said:


> Yay another game day. muwhahahaa!
> 
> Would you mind signing me up for morning game 3 and afternoon game 6? Thank you buzz.
> 
> Oh and of course I will be at the breakfast. Please cthulhu  don't let me be served last again. lol



Added.



RFlatstone said:


> I'd like Morning Game 5: *WHATEVER YOU SAY, MIRACLE MAX! *if there is a slot available



Added.



the_grot_shoppe said:


> I'd like Morning Game 5: *WHATEVER YOU SAY, MIRACLE MAX!  *also if there is a slot available



Added.

Miracle max is now full!


----------



## Tofu_Master (Oct 12, 2010)

Hey Buzz,
If John & I can get up & moving early enough, then we shall join you for breakfast.

I'm in desperate need of another RoadTrip, so Slot 1 game 2, please.    (((Shouts:  "I still love you, Xena!!!")))

Alas, I want to keep my second slot open so I can go through some Gamma World runs.    

~   Thank you     

Note:  There were so many kool games to choose from that I almost wish I did have Gramma World's mutant Doppelganger power to duplicate myself, but I'd still have trouble picking only one second one. Uuuuggghhhhh....     (Sorry Josh's Supernatural will always win me )


----------



## Tofu_Master (Oct 12, 2010)

*Another GameDay...   Finally!!!*

Sorry, double post.

Nothing to see here...move along.


----------



## Ninjacat (Oct 12, 2010)

Tofu_Master said:


> Sorry, double post.
> 
> Nothing to see here...move along.




Nat Broke It.


(I have Xena hilarity from Gen Con to show you come GameDay, too!)


----------



## Lifelike (Oct 12, 2010)

Mars colony in morning, hand of fate in evening if you would buzz...


----------



## Tofu_Master (Oct 12, 2010)

Oops...    My bad!

oooohhhh...    I could hardly wait to see!!!


----------



## ekb (Oct 12, 2010)

Cathy says she's attached to my hip, so...

2 for Breakfast

2 for PDQ (AM3)

2 for Hand of FATE (PM2)


----------



## Der Spot (Oct 12, 2010)

I'd also like to point out, mostly to Mark, that I have all the expansions to Descent, so I can bring lots of fun stuff not in the original box.  New characters, basic equipment and treasure, extra health/fatigue/money tokens, just let me know what you think.  More can be better, then again it can make setting up everything take even longer, so whatever you think would be best.


----------



## buzz (Oct 12, 2010)

Tofu_Master said:


> Hey Buzz,
> If John & I can get up & moving early enough, then we shall join you for breakfast.
> 
> I'm in desperate need of another RoadTrip, so Slot 1 game 2, please.    (((Shouts:  "I still love you, Xena!!!")))



Added.



Lifelike said:


> Mars colony in morning, hand of fate in evening if you would buzz...



Added.



ekb said:


> Cathy says she's attached to my hip, so...
> 
> 2 for Breakfast
> 
> ...



Added.

Supernatural is now full!


----------



## Mark CMG (Oct 12, 2010)

Der Spot said:


> I'd also like to point out, mostly to Mark, that I have all the expansions to Descent, so I can bring lots of fun stuff not in the original box.  New characters, basic equipment and treasure, extra health/fatigue/money tokens, just let me know what you think.  More can be better, then again it can make setting up everything take even longer, so whatever you think would be best.





If you would step up to be Overlord, then I would love for you to bring your game and expansions, but I've only played with the original set up so I wouldn't want to tackle that myself.  Are you game?  There's plenty of time for everything and folks can always linger in the shopping area while you set up some additional stuff.


----------



## GORAK (Oct 12, 2010)

*signup*

Buzz,
Put me in for:
Morning Game 3: A Ghost of a Chance
Afternoon Game 5: Chronicles of Myrhen: The Fall of Corvallis
Thx
Gorak


----------



## buzz (Oct 13, 2010)

GORAK said:


> Buzz,
> Put me in for:
> Morning Game 3: A Ghost of a Chance
> Afternoon Game 5: Chronicles of Myrhen: The Fall of Corvallis
> ...



Added.

"Ghost..." is now full!


----------



## Fenril Knight (Oct 13, 2010)

Please add me to Morning Game 1: *This is Why We Can't Have Nice Things!*, please.  Thanks!


----------



## Der Spot (Oct 13, 2010)

Mark CMG said:


> If you would step up to be Overlord, then I would love for you to bring your game and expansions, but I've only played with the original set up so I wouldn't want to tackle that myself.  Are you game?  There's plenty of time for everything and folks can always linger in the shopping area while you set up some additional stuff.




I can play a hero or the overlord, both are cool, although I was kind of looking forward to playing a hero, since when I get a chance to play at home I'm usually the overlord.  I don't think we probably want to go for any of the expansion scenarios or the new rules and such that they brought in, the game's complex enough, anyone learning would be better off with an original box game.  I was just thinking of bringing the extra characters and such that don't really change anything, just offer some more choices.  Not trying to take over your session!


----------



## Mark CMG (Oct 13, 2010)

Der Spot said:


> I can play a hero or the overlord, both are cool, although I was kind of looking forward to playing a hero, since when I get a chance to play at home I'm usually the overlord.  I don't think we probably want to go for any of the expansion scenarios or the new rules and such that they brought in, the game's complex enough, anyone learning would be better off with an original box game.  I was just thinking of bringing the extra characters and such that don't really change anything, just offer some more choices.  Not trying to take over your session!





It's all good but since I'll be Overlord I think we'll just stick with what's in the original box.  Thanks for the offer though.


----------



## Reidzilla (Oct 13, 2010)

Buzz, could you please switch me to afternoon event #6 please.


----------



## Reidzilla (Oct 13, 2010)

Buzz, could you please change my event picture to this one?


----------



## Bront (Oct 14, 2010)

Tim Jensen said:


> Buzz,
> 
> Of there's still room, please sign up Willow and myself for Dresden Files.
> 
> If Dresden is full (and you can't organize more games of it) I'd like to try rocking out in Umlaut.



Forget it.  Only 1 Tim at the table 

Unless you bring a good bribe.


----------



## Der Spot (Oct 14, 2010)

Mark CMG said:


> It's all good but since I'll be Overlord I think we'll just stick with what's in the original box.  Thanks for the offer though.



no problem, there's plenty enough in the original to be tons of fun.  only a week and a half left to wait, woo!


----------



## Tim C Koppang (Oct 14, 2010)

The more Tims the better.  Can you sign me up for Umlaut, please?


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Oct 14, 2010)

With only two players, and two other non-full events in the morning PLUS gamma world demos, I'm tempted to shelve my event and try it again another gameday. Ill wait for the one week mark to make the decision final.

WJ, yours is probably the game I'm most interested in, if that weighs in on your decision for the game.


----------



## buzz (Oct 15, 2010)

Reidzilla said:


> Buzz, could you please switch me to afternoon event #6 please.



Added.



Reidzilla said:


> Buzz, could you please change my event picture to this one?



Changed.



Fenril Knight said:


> Please add me to Morning Game 1: *This is Why We Can't Have Nice Things!*, please.  Thanks!



Added.



Tim C Koppang said:


> The more Tims the better.  Can you sign me up for Umlaut, please?



Added.


----------



## WJMacGuffin (Oct 15, 2010)

Trevalon Moonleirion said:


> With only two players, and two other non-full events in the morning PLUS gamma world demos, I'm tempted to shelve my event and try it again another gameday. Ill wait for the one week mark to make the decision final.
> 
> WJ, yours is probably the game I'm most interested in, if that weighs in on your decision for the game.




I was thinking the same thing, Trev. I'm tempted to A) drop my game and play in yours, B) drop my game and get me some Gamma World action, C) try to run a zombie game that uses FATE in place of Triune, or D) sit at an empty table and glare at TracerBullet all morning long.


----------



## Nev the Deranged (Oct 15, 2010)

So, turns out there's a chance I might not have to work a full day on Saturday. I'm not gonna sign up for an evening slot because I don't know if/when I'll be able to make it over there, but I may end up coming by in time for a second slot game. Or not.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Oct 15, 2010)

WJMacGuffin said:


> ...or D) sit at an empty table and glare at TracerBullet all morning long.




I vote for D!


----------



## Tim C Koppang (Oct 15, 2010)

WJMacGuffin said:


> D) sit at an empty table and glare at TracerBullet all morning long.




Nah.  If D is your option of choice, come play Mars Colony with us.  I think you may like it more than you think.


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Oct 16, 2010)

Alright.  I think I've given it enough time, but I want to respect the drop deadline, so I'm making the call now:

Please cancel my current morning event.  I'd much prefer that someone else with a full event that'd benefit from the private room have it rather than just a 2-3 person event, and I don't want to count on potential walk-ins to fill up a table.  If buzz is cool with it, first person to claim the private room gets it from me.  If not, you can pay buzz for the privilege (and he'll cut me 30%....)

grizzo, Fenril, sorry to disappoint.  I'm certain this will be pitched again at another gameday, though.

For now, I'll leave my morning free and loose. (At least until WJ picks something to do).


----------



## William Ronald (Oct 17, 2010)

Trev, I am sorry to see you cancel.  We have lost one event and may lose another.

Therefore, I am going to ask Buzz to drop me from Morning Slot 5: D&D 3.5, "WHATEVER YOU SAY, MIRACLE MAX!  Why? So, I can step up to the plate and run a Pathfinder Society Organized Play event.  Pathfinder Society events can easily run in the time for the first slot.

I have even found an image for Buzz to resize:








Pathfinder Society Scenario #43: The Pallid Plague (PFRPG)
Paizo Publishing, LLC


Reports from Andoran's Darkmoon Vale indicate that a new plague is causing the deaths of untold fey. The Pathfinder Society sends you there to aid the nymph queen in stopping the plague and finding and destroying its source. When the plague spreads to the human population of Falcon's Hollow, the need to find a cure grows more frantic. Can you save the many denizens of Darkmoon Vale from certain death?

Written by Mark Moreland

This product is a Pathfinder Society Scenario designed for 1st to 7th level characters (Tiers: 1–2, 3–4, and 6–7). This scenario is designed for play in Pathfinder Society Organized Play, but can easily be adapted for use with any world. This scenario is compliant with the Open Game License (OGL) and is suitable for use with the Pathfinder Roleplaying Game.

You can either create your own 1st level character, under the rules of the Pathfinder Society Guide to Organized Play (PFRPG).  (I also recommend using the PF SRD for some information and tips as well.  Make sure to chose a character faction -- faction missions can be fun.) Or you can bring an existing Pathfinder Society character or you can run one of the Pathfinder iconics.  (I will figure out what tier (essentially level) to run the event.

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.



I can possibly handle two more players but would like to save the space for walk ins.


----------



## buzz (Oct 17, 2010)

Okay, I have marked Trev's game as "canceled".

However, before we add something new, I'd like to float the idea of my running a second Dresden slot in its place. There was a lot of demand, and it filled up in minutes. This way, people who missed out get a second chance.

Is that reasonable, or selfish? I don't want to rain on the Pathfinder parade, William.


----------



## William Ronald (Oct 17, 2010)

buzz said:


> Okay, I have marked Trev's game as "canceled".
> 
> However, before we add something new, I'd like to float the idea of my running a second Dresden slot in its place. There was a lot of demand, and it filled up in minutes. This way, people who missed out get a second chance.
> 
> Is that reasonable, or selfish? I don't want to rain on the Pathfinder parade, William.





Buzz, no problem.  Perhaps see if there is interest here, or post the event and see if there are enough sign ups.  I have learned to be flexible.  I would like to be able to start prepping a scenario early in the week.  So, maybe firm up things by Monday night?  If there are other cancellations in the morning, just go ahead and add in my event.  (We have one event canceled and may have one also canceled.)


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Oct 17, 2010)

Trevalon Moonleirion said:


> ... I'd much prefer that someone else with a full event that'd benefit from the private room...




Oooh!  I have a full event!  May I lay claim to the private room please?  Pretty please?

Although it'll be harder for WJMcGuffin to glare at me if I'm in the private room...

If it's available, though, I'd love to use that room again.


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Oct 17, 2010)

I'd jump at the chance for some Dresden! Only if you really feel like running it twice though!


----------



## William Ronald (Oct 17, 2010)

Buzz, I will make myself available for any more cancellations.

While we are waiting for buzz, maybe people reading the thread can let him know what interest there is in another slot of Dresden or a slot of Pathfinder as well.  This way, we can help buzz and myself out.

I am going to head out to a game at Light Speed Hobbies in Portage, IN and will check back later today.

To all our GMs, buzz and the fine folks at Games Plus, thank you.  The EN World Chicago Gamedays have helped keep me involved with gaming during slow periods as well as introduce me to people who have become friends.  I hope that the same happens with a lot of other people.


----------



## grizzo (Oct 17, 2010)

Please sign up for the  9:399 Dresdin.


----------



## buzz (Oct 17, 2010)

Okay, I've added Dresden to the morning lineup, and added girzzo, Trev, and dskibo. I will also notify the mailing list.

William, thanks for your understanding. It seems like WJMacGuffin is also thinking of canceling his event, so we can swap in the Pathfinder game for that, should it come ot pass.

WJMacGuffin, let us know!


----------



## sailorkitsune (Oct 17, 2010)

Buzz, Please sign me up for the morning Dresden Files, if open and the afternoon Paranoia Game. 

Thanks

Shari Corey


----------



## WJMacGuffin (Oct 17, 2010)

OK, time for decisions. 

Buzz, please cancel Triune. 

Buzz, please add me to Dresden Files in the AM and breakfast too. 

William, thank you for stepping up. Please feel free to run Pathfinder in my old AM spot. 

Buzz, I had an idea. Perhaps we can float around a "What Should We Run Next Time?" thread (or even sheet) either at this gameday or sometime in the near future? That way, we can get an idea of what players want before GMs sign up for stuff.


----------



## Reidzilla (Oct 17, 2010)

WJMacGuffin said:
			
		

> Perhaps we can float around a "What Should We Run Next Time?" thread (or even sheet) either at this gameday or sometime in the near future? That way, we can get an idea of what players want before GMs sign up for stuff.




I second this notion.


----------



## FunnyDice (Oct 17, 2010)

*Any room left in morning Dresden Files?*

Would love to play Dresden files. If there are two slots for me and my hubby, that would be great. I read all the books, and he read the first. Love to try game play with this system.


----------



## buzz (Oct 17, 2010)

sailorkitsune said:


> Buzz, Please sign me up for the morning Dresden Files, if open and the afternoon Paranoia Game.



Added.



WJMacGuffin said:


> OK, time for decisions.
> 
> Buzz, please cancel Triune.
> 
> ...



Done, added, and done.

William, your Pathfinder game iS ON! Thank you for stepping up. I will announce it to the mailing list.



FunnyDice said:


> Would love to play Dresden files. If there are two slots for me and my hubby, that would be great. I read all the books, and he read the first. Love to try game play with this system.



Sorry, FunnyDice. Once again, Dresden filled up in a nanosecond.


----------



## buzz (Oct 17, 2010)

WJMacGuffin said:


> Buzz, I had an idea. Perhaps we can float around a "What Should We Run Next Time?" thread (or even sheet) either at this gameday or sometime in the near future? That way, we can get an idea of what players want before GMs sign up for stuff.






Reidzilla said:


> I second this notion.




Not a bad idea. It might be best to do this via a survey to the mailing list, as then we allow more than just Gameday 27 attendees to have a say.

Granted, I have no problem with GMs running whatever they want.


----------



## Mark CMG (Oct 17, 2010)

I'd like to sit in the Miracle Max - Storming the Castle seat being vacated by William stepping up to run PF, please.


----------



## buzz (Oct 18, 2010)

Mark CMG said:


> I'd like to sit in the Miracle Max - Storming the Castle seat being vacated by William stepping up to run PF, please.



Done. Good catch. I've also removed myself from Tim's event.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Oct 18, 2010)

Mark CMG said:


> I'd like to sit in the Miracle Max - Storming the Castle seat being vacated by William stepping up to run PF, please.




Oh, you're gonna get it now!  Mwa ha ha ha!!!

"Get what?" you ask...

More cowbell, of course.


----------



## Ninjacat (Oct 18, 2010)

Trevalon Moonleirion said:


> I'd jump at the chance for some Dresden!




*snicker*

Jase, you're already well aware of the evils of Naperville!


----------



## William Ronald (Oct 18, 2010)

Okay, I will be ready for Saturday,  (Buzz, the short schedule still lists Triune.)

Here are a few links that might be useful for those playing in my event for the flavor:

Pathfinder Society

Factions:
Andoran

Cheliax

Osirion

Qadira

Taldor


----------



## Mark CMG (Oct 18, 2010)

TracerBullet42 said:


> Oh, you're gonna get it now!  Mwa ha ha ha!!!
> 
> "Get what?" you ask...
> 
> More cowbell, of course.





_Coming from you, Bruce, that means a lot._


----------



## buzz (Oct 18, 2010)

William Ronald said:


> Okay, I will be ready for Saturday,  (Buzz, the short schedule still lists Triune.)



Thanks! And I fixed the listing.

I'm out of town and monitoring the thread with help from a friend's laptop, so my apologies if there's been lots of wackiness.


----------



## Nev the Deranged (Oct 18, 2010)

So. Now it looks like I *won't* be working Saturday. I do wish they'd make up their minds.

For now, I'd like tentative seats in Tim's AM Mars Colony game, and alongside Tim and Tim in the PM Umlaut game.


----------



## buzz (Oct 19, 2010)

Nev the Deranged said:


> So. Now it looks like I *won't* be working Saturday. I do wish they'd make up their minds.
> 
> For now, I'd like tentative seats in Tim's AM Mars Colony game, and alongside Tim and Tim in the PM Umlaut game.



Added. Noted that Rob gets the private room in the morning as well.


----------



## William Ronald (Oct 19, 2010)

I am prepping the adventure and will check in to see if any potential players have questions.  Also, Buzz, sign me up for breakfast.  (I can also see about bringing in some donuts.)


----------



## William Ronald (Oct 19, 2010)

I also linked the Gameday sign up thread over on the Paizo boards.


----------



## Bront (Oct 19, 2010)

TracerBullet42 said:


> Oh, you're gonna get it now!  Mwa ha ha ha!!!
> 
> "Get what?" you ask...
> 
> More cowbell, of course.




More Cowbell belongs in Umlaut.


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Oct 19, 2010)

Buzz,

Please attach the rules document for Hand of Fate to my event.

Thanks


----------



## buzz (Oct 19, 2010)

William Ronald said:


> I also linked the Gameday sign up thread over on the Paizo boards.



Thanks, William!



Vyvyan Basterd said:


> Buzz,
> 
> Please attach the rules document for Hand of Fate to my event.
> 
> Thanks



Done.


----------



## Nev the Deranged (Oct 19, 2010)

Oh, right. Add me for breakfast, too, please.


----------



## Tim C Koppang (Oct 20, 2010)

Hey Mark,

Can you sign up my friend, Mike W for a slot in Mars Colony, please?

Thanks,
- Tim


----------



## buzz (Oct 20, 2010)

Nev the Deranged said:


> Oh, right. Add me for breakfast, too, please.



Added.



Tim C Koppang said:


> Hey Mark,
> 
> Can you sign up my friend, Mike W for a slot in Mars Colony, please?
> 
> ...



Added.


----------



## Fenril Knight (Oct 20, 2010)

As I've got a low count for my own game and its looking more like I won't be able to even make the gameday on Saturday, I will unfortunately be cancelling my game for Gameday.  I would like to apologize to GORAK and I hope that the rest of you have a fun gameday.


----------



## Nev the Deranged (Oct 21, 2010)

What? An empty slot? At the last minute? Catastrophe looms!

Such a void can only be filled with... DANGER!

...PATROL, that is!

Mark, if it suits you, replace Fenril's dropped game with 

DANGER PATROL: The Helbound Hart! (yes, it's spelled that way on purpose).

4 seats, with places 5 & 6 reserved for Madisonites who are not on the boards to claim them, but will be made available should said Madisonites want to play something else.

No experience necessary, rules taught, bring a full set of polys if you have them.

Rules available for free for the interested at Danger Patrol - Action/Adventure Roleplaying in the World of Tomorrow


----------



## Nev the Deranged (Oct 21, 2010)

Oh, and also move me out of Umlaut, obviously. Sorry, Tims.


----------



## William Ronald (Oct 21, 2010)

I am prepping my game, and will have all of the available Pathfinder iconics for any players who sign up or walk ins.  It seems slow, so hopefully we will get some more people signing up soon.


----------



## Nazriel (Oct 21, 2010)

Buzz!

Please put me down for...

Afternoon Party Time Slot 6.
Paranoia XP, "Stealth Train", WJMacGuffin


Thank you, sir!


----------



## William Ronald (Oct 21, 2010)

I also let the COWS Gamers Group know about the Gameday.


----------



## buzz (Oct 21, 2010)

Nev the Deranged said:


> Mark, if it suits you, replace Fenril's dropped game with
> 
> DANGER PATROL: The Helbound Hart! (yes, it's spelled that way on purpose).



Done!



Nev the Deranged said:


> Oh, and also move me out of Umlaut, obviously. Sorry, Tims.



Done!



Nazriel said:


> Buzz!
> 
> Please put me down for...
> 
> ...



Added!



William Ronald said:


> I also let the COWS Gamers Group know about the Gameday.



Thanks!

Our LePeep reservation has been made, as well.


----------



## GORAK (Oct 21, 2010)

Buzz,
It looks like the afternoon game I was signed up for was canceled so please put me in for:

Afternoon Game 2: Fate of Leningrad

Thx
GORAK


----------



## buzz (Oct 21, 2010)

GORAK said:


> Buzz,
> It looks like the afternoon game I was signed up for was canceled so please put me in for:
> 
> Afternoon Game 2: Fate of Leningrad
> ...



Added!


----------



## Nev the Deranged (Oct 21, 2010)

Perhaps I was unclear. It is I who am running Danger Patrol, not forcing Fenril Knight to do so. =P


----------



## buzz (Oct 22, 2010)

Nev the Deranged said:


> Perhaps I was unclear. It is I who am running Danger Patrol, not forcing Fenril Knight to do so. =P



Heh. Cut & paste wackiness. Fixed!


----------



## Mark CMG (Oct 22, 2010)

Sorry to say but a sudden family obligation has come up and makes my attendance at the gameday impossible to ensure.

Buzz - Please remove me from Miracle Max - Storming the Castle (Perhaps I can explore the space next time, Mister Dickinson.  Sincerely, Gene Frenkle), but as I see that William's game is still un-filled, might I request the Miracle Max - Storming the Castle seat now open be held in escrow in case his stalwart volunteerism go unnecessary this gameday?

Der Spot - Could you please bring your Descent game and stand in as Overlord?  If things somehow change, I will be happy to do so personally but I can make no guarentees under the circumstances.  My apologies.


----------



## buzz (Oct 22, 2010)

Sorry to hear about the complications, Mark. I have removed you from TB42's event, but not opened another spot. TB42, let me know if you'd prefer to open up the seat.

Hopefully, Der Spot will confirm his running Descent. If not, there are three seats free in Nev's Danger Patrol event.


----------



## Der Spot (Oct 22, 2010)

Happy to step up to run and not leave people without a game.  Note that if Mark's not coming and I run the game then that leaves a player seat if anyone wants it.

Mark, hopefully you can make it and not miss Gameday fun, but more importantly I hope your family obligations don't mean bad news of any sort, and well wishes if they do.


----------



## Bront (Oct 22, 2010)

Nev the Deranged said:


> Oh, and also move me out of Umlaut, obviously. Sorry, Tims.



We won't rock you


----------



## buzz (Oct 22, 2010)

Der Spot said:


> Happy to step up to run and not leave people without a game.  Note that if Mark's not coming and I run the game then that leaves a player seat if anyone wants it.



Thanks, DS! I have noted you as the "GM" in the event description and opened up a seat.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Oct 22, 2010)

Mark CMG said:


> Buzz - Please remove me from Miracle Max - Storming the Castle (Perhaps I can explore the space next time, Mister Dickinson.  Sincerely, Gene Frenkle), but as I see that William's game is still un-filled, might I request the Miracle Max - Storming the Castle seat now open be held in escrow in case his stalwart volunteerism go unnecessary this gameday?




Never question Bruce Dickinson!

Sorry to hear you can't make it, Mark, and I hope that your family obligation provides you with, at the very least, an adequate amount of cowbell.

Buzz...I suppose leave the seat in my game for William Ronald, if he wants it.


----------



## William Ronald (Oct 22, 2010)

Mark, I hope that everything is well.  

I will prep the adventure, but I will be willing to switch over to TracerBullet42's game if there are no players.


----------



## Nev the Deranged (Oct 23, 2010)

There is a fairly large contingent of gamers coming in from Madison that aren't on the board and will be looking for pickup games, William, so it couldn't hurt to have something ready to go in case some of them want to jump in your game.


----------



## buzz (Oct 23, 2010)

Okay, folks; see you at Gameday!


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Oct 24, 2010)

Another fantastic gameday! Many thanks to our gracious hosts at Games Plus, all of our GMs, and everyone assembled.  In particular, thanks to buzz and WJ for running two fantastic games, (Dresden and Paranoia XP respectively) and all of my tablemates.  I rarely laugh as hard as I do when playing Paranoia.  What a fantastic game.

Hoping to see you all next time!!!


----------



## Ninjacat (Oct 24, 2010)

Woooooo, another fantastic GameDay sadly laid to rest. It will be remembered fondly, and make us look forward to the next one.

Thanks as Always to Buzz for organizing and Curt & Co. for hosting all of us yahoos; it wouldn't be the same with a different administrator or venue!!

Many thanks to my RoadTrip Crew for yet another memorable adventure; my apologies for cutting into the lunch hour...I fail at math, or maybe just reading my watch, oops. I swear, we *will* actually wrap up an episode without fast-forwarding through the ending at some point, honest!!! Tune in for _Supernatural: RoadTrip_ episode 2.03 at the next GameDay to see how the Crew realize the Potential of their Fates!

Even more Thanks to Buzz for the awesome Dresden adventure, and to my fellow players, as well. Harry would never make it without his friends, and that was just as true this time. Thanks for trusting me when I said "We Need Beer," too. 

See Y'all Next Time!


Is it next time yet?

Now?

How 'bout now?


----------



## Tofu_Master (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi, This is Nat.   I lost my MP3 player and more importantly my USP stick.   It's missing it's cap and is black and orange.   If anyone finds it, either please post or call Games Plus and tell one of the fellas, they'll be able to contact John or me.

I'm broken-hearted over the USP stick, so ...


----------



## Tofu_Master (Oct 24, 2010)

Tofu_Master said:


> Hi, This is Nat.   I lost my MP3 player and more importantly my USP stick.   It's missing it's cap and is black and orange.   If anyone finds it, either please post or call Games Plus and tell one of the fellas, they'll be able to contact John or me.
> 
> I'm broken-hearted over the USP stick, so ...




Oh and the MP3 Player is black w/ a small Scooby Doo sticker on the side.


----------



## Tofu_Master (Oct 24, 2010)

Tofu_Master said:


> Hi, This is Nat.   I lost my MP3 player and more importantly my USP stick.   It's missing it's cap and is black and orange.   If anyone finds it, either please post or call Games Plus and tell one of the fellas, they'll be able to contact John or me.
> 
> I'm broken-hearted over the USP stick, so ...




Okay, YEA! found both the MP3 Player and my beloved stick.   (((PHEW)))   Glad I found it and glad it didn't ruin a perfect GameDay.   I look so forward to each GameDay.   I always have a blast and am glad to see old friends and make new alike.

Our Roadtrip was a blast...   even if I got saddled working w/ Jess at a homeless shelter!   LOL   I owe ya, Jess.   (((wink)))   Just a littl;e shocked that Jo gave Bobby a zinger, though as I predicted he slammed Jo later.
hee hee    You ran an awesome game as usually, Josh.

John M. and my fellow mutants, thank you for an excellent game of Gamma World.   I had a blast!!!    I loved my PC, Ivy.   A Plant swarm.  All brawn and no brains, and played her so to the hilt.   
hee hee   
I'd run and change disguise again (and still die, I'm sure).   Thanks guys for throwing my limp, lifeless body into the teleporter, in hopes of loot.   The 20 points of Psy damage I would have taken was beautiful.   LMAO

Thanks to Curt for, as always donating the backroom and to Buzz for putting together another successful GameDay!


----------



## buzz (Oct 24, 2010)

I've finally recovered enough to post!

Thanks to everyone for another wonderful Gameday: our host Games Plus, our GMs, and all our players. I would like to extend special thanks to all my Dresden players. This was my first time running it, and I definitely felt anxious about doing so. Luckily, I think everyone had fun! Expect to see me run this again at future Gamedays.

Total attendees numbered 31, that I could account for. Not too bad, but expect to see us trying some things in the future to start boosting attendance overall.

I've set up a Flickr photoset for the few pics that I took; if anyone else has some they would like to share, please do so!

ENWorld Gameday 27 - a set on Flickr




WJMacGuffin's Paranoia XP event by Buzzmo, on Flickr




Pre-Descent carbo-loading for Der Spot and crew by Buzzmo, on Flickr




Umlaut, a very metal event by Buzzmo, on Flickr




Behold the Hand of Fate by Buzzmo, on Flickr

Thanks again, everyone. Expect to hear about the date for next Gameday soon!


----------



## Nev the Deranged (Oct 25, 2010)

Good times, kids. Thanks to Tim and Bront for the games, Buzz and Curt for the event, and of course to all my fellow players.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Oct 25, 2010)

*Woot!*

Wow!  Another game day has come and gone!  Thanks to Mark and Curt for organizing and hosting!

To my morning players...thanks so much for playing!  I hope you had lots of fun fighting giants, despite the fact that I kept calling them trolls.  Also, heck of a job eliminating the Dread Emperor and freeing the children...not to mention the enslaved Horned Devil chef!

Mark/Buzz...great times in the Dresden-verse.  Naperville will never look the same to me again!

To all those who played in the Dresden game...here's a link to the Naperville haunted tour that I believe Mark must have attended:
Fun things to do in Naperville. Ghost Tour , Halloween Stuff to do Near Chicago Paranormal Near the Chicago Area Stuff to do Stuff to do in Naperville
I think I'm going to try to do it!  Sounds like fun!

Looking forward to the next one!


----------



## sailorkitsune (Oct 25, 2010)

*Wonderful Gameday!*

Thanks so very much to Buzz for organizing Gameday.  I haven't had so much fun in ages.....no that's not quite true, I had that much fun LAST gameday, too!

Thanks especially to Buzz for an exciting Dresden Files Game  POLKA WILL NEVER DIE!!! and to WJ for a hilarious Paranoia game!.


Thanks also to Purple hat Dave for introduction to a classy little Chinese place!

I look forward to the next gameday with bated breath and extreme anticipation!

Shari/Sailor Kitsune!


----------



## buzz (Oct 25, 2010)

TracerBullet42 said:


> To all those who played in the Dresden game...here's a link to the Naperville haunted tour that I believe Mark must have attended:
> Fun things to do in Naperville. Ghost Tour , Halloween Stuff to do Near Chicago Paranormal Near the Chicago Area Stuff to do Stuff to do in Naperville
> I think I'm going to try to do it!  Sounds like fun!



Yup, that's the one, with pictures of Kevin and everything! Just keep an eye out for any stray silver denarii...


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks to Buzz, Curt & Games Plus!

Thanks Josh for another fun Supernatural event.

And thanks to my Hand of Fate players. You turned a disaster waiting to happen into a fun game session.


----------



## William Ronald (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks to Buzz for organizing the Gameday and to everyone at Games Plus for their hospitality.

TracerBullet42 and Der Spot, thank you for some fun games.  I hope that my puns were not too bad.

I am looking forward to the next Gameday.


----------

